# CARL CHECK THIS OUT HUGEMUNGO EGG



## N2TORTS (Mar 12, 2013)

Holly Molley ..... this monster was from CherryHead "Queen Elizabeth's" clutch last night ....and by far for myself hatching Redfoots the BIGGGGGESST egg I have ever seen . Carl ... do you think twins? ....I know you have experienced that ..... any clues? ....I swear it's 2x larger than any of the 70 eggs in the cooker....or for that matter the biggest redfoot egg I have ever seen ....???












JD~


----------



## TotallyRad (Mar 12, 2013)

wow what a huggggeeee egg! That lil baby will certainly not be so little. Hopefully it will produce something very unique for you! (twins/2 headed?/1 biggg monster!)

Good luck and I hope its fertile! I know you will keep us updated


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Mar 12, 2013)

I can not wait to see what comes out of there!!!! pin and needles!!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 12, 2013)

Was she clucking when she laid that one ha ha


----------



## skottip (Mar 12, 2013)

I have gotten redfoot eggs larger than a jumbo chicken eggs in the past. Definitely twice as big as the average rf egg. Just get bigger babies, not more. lol


----------



## cdmay (Mar 12, 2013)

JD, do you have the dimensions of that egg? I've had a few very large ones like that before but unfortunately, they were all infertile.
Mine were almost like the very tiny infertile eggs you sometimes get, just much larger.

It would be neat to see a neonate pop out of that thing...and like you suggested, maybe two. But it is important to get the measurements of the egg.


----------



## wellington (Mar 12, 2013)

I so can't wait to see what comes of that huge egg. Please keep us posted.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 12, 2013)

Holy moly batman!


----------



## mctlong (Mar 12, 2013)

Twins!!!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Mar 12, 2013)

That's big!! Keep us updated


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 12, 2013)

cdmay said:


> JD, do you have the dimensions of that egg? I've had a few very large ones like that before but unfortunately, they were all infertile.
> Mine were almost like the very tiny infertile eggs you sometimes get, just much larger.
> 
> It would be neat to see a neonate pop out of that thing...and like you suggested, maybe two. But it is important to get the measurements of the egg.




Carl
Yes ... I have the specs: .. using calipers middle width wise 2 7/16"
tip to tip 2 5/8" ....... 70 grams.

She is my jumbo female who is very fertile and 99% hatch rate . She has never thrown an egg out like this ... strange .. but fun! 
ya never know .............thanks for the input ....and comments the other day about the neo-nates~


----------



## mainey34 (Mar 12, 2013)

Cant wait to see what the surprise is inside....


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Mar 13, 2013)

WOW!!!!! I can't wait to see when it hatches. ? How common is it for twins to hatch from the same egg? Would the size indicate more than one or just one large baby?


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 13, 2013)

Great Googly Moogly! Thats a big one!


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 15, 2013)

70 grams!! 

I just put a couple of Striped Mud Turtle eggs in my incubator that weigh 5 grams each, just for comparison, haha. (no exaggeration)

Can't wait to see what you get from this egg!


----------



## mightymizz (Mar 16, 2013)

Keep us updated on this big egg!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll bet its a double yolk! Interesting to see what hatches.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Mar 16, 2013)

One of my sulcatas popped out an unusually large egg last year, and this is bfmorris' experience with them (although I don't know if he has any experience with red foot eggs) . "Unusual egg conformation and size, in just about every configuration imaginable, is not that uncommon. What is uncommon, is to have the eggs in the unusual conformation category, successfully hatch. The same goes for the giant, normal appearing eggs. I call them super eggs; in the hundreds that I have seen, I can remember only one that hatched. This particular egg was of normal conformation but over twice the size of normal at just under three inches diameter. I've seen many like this, however, only one time, this one large perfectly spherical egg produced one very large hatchling tortoise. Eggs that fall into the unusual conformation (non spherical) category, which includes eggs that look like yours, I have never seen hatch."

I hope it does end up hatching for you though.


----------



## mctlong (Mar 17, 2013)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> One of my sulcatas popped out an unusually large egg last year, and this is bfmorris' experience with them (although I don't know if he has any experience with red foot eggs) . "Unusual egg conformation and size, in just about every configuration imaginable, is not that uncommon. What is uncommon, is to have the eggs in the unusual conformation category, successfully hatch. The same goes for the giant, normal appearing eggs. I call them super eggs; in the hundreds that I have seen, I can remember only one that hatched. This particular egg was of normal conformation but over twice the size of normal at just under three inches diameter. I've seen many like this, however, only one time, this one large perfectly spherical egg produced one very large hatchling tortoise. Eggs that fall into the unusual conformation (non spherical) category, which includes eggs that look like yours, I have never seen hatch."
> 
> I hope it does end up hatching for you though.



I hope so too. Fingers crossed that it beats the odds!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Mar 18, 2013)

OMG!? This is so exciting! I have not been on here in awhile. I always look for your posts when I am on because I just love your pics!! I am so excited to see what comes out if there!!!


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 18, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> Was she clucking when she laid that one ha ha



Lol


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry but anyone know what ended up happening..?


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 31, 2013)

What does candleing show? It could be an egg in an egg.


----------



## Irish (Aug 31, 2013)

If it is not twins, you will need to find a huge name for it, like "Dirke, the Slayer, Destroyer of Hope!" (Trumpets shall herald His coming).


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh yeah what happened to the egg??? Was it a big baby???


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 31, 2013)

Unfortunately this egg did not develop out â€¦..it went bad about 60 days into it and was tossed. I did crack it open and one BIG yoke â€¦. But no development that was clear enough to see shape .


----------



## mainey34 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thats sad...was hoping for a surprise...


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree....that is sad!! We were so excited!!


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Sep 1, 2013)

AWWW  So sad.....


----------



## Anthony P (Sep 4, 2013)

Too bad.. Thanks for the update though.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 4, 2013)

That's too bad. I had a humongo red egg hatch back in April. I had to help the female pass it. it was stuck as she was trying to push it out.


----------



## Lil-Star (Sep 4, 2013)

1.1.0 - Indian Stars


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 4, 2013)

WOW! That is a big egg! Hope it's fertile. Good luck with the whole clutch. 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------

